# TopQ eliquids



## umzungu (7/10/13)

What is the volume and nic strencth of your e-liquids?

Thanks


----------



## VapeKing (7/10/13)

12mg, we stock 0mg as well.


----------



## VapeKing (7/10/13)

Yes it is for all our flavours


----------



## Silver (28/12/13)

Gizmo and Stroodlepuff,

Do you guys know what the PG/VG ratio of the topQ liquids is?

I couldnt see it on the bottle or their website

My guess is 60/40 PG/VG


----------

